# Lukullus Dog Food - What are your thoughts?



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking at trying Lukullus for my Dobe. Both dry and wet mixed. Just wondering if anybody feeds this and is this a good food for sensitive tums? I was drawn to duck and lamb.

Thank you,

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

Is there a reason you're thinking of switching his food again? It seems like he has been on a lot of different foods in the last few months. Is he having issues with raw?


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Ouesi, 

He is just not maintaining weight on raw despite having 1500g daily. I've looked at 
Lukullus and reviews seem good just wondering if anybody on here feeds this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

It's not a food I'm familiar with, though the ingredients look good. 

If it's weight gain you're trying for, switching foods so often might be counter productive. Have you tried adding extra calories with add-ins like extra fats?


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Right I see. I have added more meats chicken/lamb/duck yet he just seems to be stuck at a certain weight. Crazy. x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Haven't tried the dry, but the wet food goes down well here.

How much does your boy weigh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming said:


> Right I see. I have added more meats chicken/lamb/duck yet he just seems to be stuck at a certain weight. Crazy. x


What does the vet say?


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

The vet said he's not underweight but could do with put on a little bit. He's only 30kg. He fluctuates between 29/30


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I use the dried sometimes - all I can say is expect very big poos


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

Is he a picky eater? Does he tend to eat well regardless of what you give him?

Honestly, I'd be careful switching foods as much as you have the last few months, you might make matters worse. If he is eating well, just not gaining, there are a lot of recipes on line for things like satin balls to add in to meals to help him gain. 

I've had success simply upping the amount of food and adding in fats like full fat cottage cheese, natural peanut butter, salmon, coconut oil, full fat yogurt, etc. Not all at once! I alternate the add ins depending on what's in the house and what agrees with that dog best.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It seems the average adult weight for a male Dobie is around 35k.

From your avatar, he looks a healthy weight.

It may be he's one of those dogs who tends to be lean, but that's not necessarily unhealthy.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

If he is healthy why worry about weight? His breeding could have lines of lean dogs so putting unnatural weight on him won't do any good for joints in the long run, given Dobies joint issues, it would be better to keep him lean.


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you everybody for your replies. I just believe he could do with a few more kgs. I was looking at using the lukullus as a lunch meal and then raw for his breakfast and tea. He just always appears hungry.

Thank you for your replies everybody.

I have attached a most recent pic. 

Sarah


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Your boy looking in cracking condition, I definitely wouldn't be putting anymore weight on him.

That said however, if you are insistent he needs more and cannot gain it - it's really time for blood tests & stool analysis to see if there's a reason why, as this has been going on for so long.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming said:


> Thank you everybody for your replies. I just believe he could do with a few more kgs. I was looking at using the lukullus as a lunch meal and then raw for his breakfast and tea. He just always appears hungry.
> 
> Thank you for your replies everybody.
> 
> ...


He looks like he has gained well since the last time you posted a picture of him with his hip points showing. This shot shows him in perfect condition IMHO. So he is able to gain it looks like?
I'd leave it be


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

He looks great to me. I'd personally not want anymore weight on... How old is he?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

This is the photo you posted a while back. I think he has clearly gained weight since then:








Now:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

He looks in stunning condition Sarah. I would be thrilled with him if he were mine and carry on doing the same. Why try to fix what isn't broke?


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you everybody I'm such a worrier you see. Thank you. 

Sarah x


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming said:


> Thank you everybody I'm such a worrier you see. Thank you.
> 
> Sarah x


It's nice to see a fit lean dog  He's fantastic looking, a breed I admire a lot. We have a few friends who show them.. Gorgeous dogs..


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Meezey said:


> It's nice to see a fit lean dog  He's fantastic looking, a breed I admire a lot. We have a few friends who show them.. Gorgeous dogs..


Thank you Meezey, he has such a fantastic temperment too very gentle. He's my first dobermann and I don't think he will be my last. Hooked hehe x


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

I use some of the Lukullus flavours (nothing with lamb or beef though), it's a good food and my two really enjoy it and Bob's dodgy belly isn't effected by it.

Having said that, I agree with the others and think that he looks perfect as he is. The raw diet he is on seems to suit him, just look at that gorgeous shine on is coat.
I'm another one who likes to keep the dogs a little leaner and believe it's healthy for them. Now if only I could keep myself lean....


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks in good shape to me, how old is he?
Can't afford it now but my 4 dogs all did really well on lukullus dry & clearly enjoyed it, it even smells nicer to me. I like that it doesn't swell & non greasy if using to treat. Dogs output was firm & not massive amounts as had with lower quality kibble but likely more than raw fed.


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

2Hounds said:


> Looks in good shape to me, how old is he?
> Can't afford it now but my 4 dogs all did really well on lukullus dry & clearly enjoyed it, it even smells nicer to me. I like that it doesn't swell & non greasy if using to treat. Dogs output was firm & not massive amounts as had with lower quality kibble but likely more than raw fed.


Hi,

Thank you for your reply  he is 21months and only 30kg :/ I received the Lukullus trial pack today which contains a 1.5kg bag of dry and 6 cans of their wet variety. I was looking at adding this into the mix to build him up some more as no matter how much I increase his raw, he tends to just stay at this weight?? Weird. I was thinking of giving the lukullus at tea time say and raw in the morning/afternoon. If he has no I'll effects from the Lukullus I will switch to this full time. What it is, I am running out of freezer space and I just want to have a good quality food I can feed him without messing around with raw. Also he never ever had firm poops until I switched to Raw, so hoping the Lukullus can do the same 

He was on RC months ago and he gained the weight beautifully, he got up to 36/37kg! However he itched like there was no tomorrow and became extremely hyperactive! X


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I believe that if it ain't broke, you don't need to mend it.

Everyone apart from you thinks he's in excellent condition now, but you seem determined to fatten him up.

As you've bought the food, all you can do is switch him onto it and hope he doesn't have another adverse reaction.


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> I believe that if it ain't broke, you don't need to mend it.
> 
> Everyone apart from you thinks he's in excellent condition now, but you seem determined to fatten him up.
> 
> As you've bought the food, all you can do is switch him onto it and hope he doesn't have another adverse reaction.


It is just because his hips bones are visible which you are unable to see on the photo due to the angle, which makes me think he could put on some more weight. I will try and get a recent photograph x


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

If you look at his hips they protrude slightly? X


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I buy lukullus when it's on offer, the small wet pouches or small tins, Maggie loves it. We also like lilys kitchen & forthglade wet food.

Your boy looks in stunning condition


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Its probably just the way he's built. He's got nice muscles in his legs and shoulders and a lovely coat; not underweight at all IMO.
Besides, he's still relatively young 

Lukullus both wet and dry (most wet mind, Frodo can't have the dry) goes down very well here; makes up most of their diet.


----------



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

MaggiesMom said:


> I buy lukullus when it's on offer, the small wet pouches or small tins, Maggie loves it. We also like lilys kitchen & forthglade wet food.
> 
> Thank you I gave him a quarter of the tin today just to see how he goes, he loved it!
> 
> Your boy looks in stunning condition





BlueJay said:


> Its probably just the way he's built. He's got nice muscles in his legs and shoulders and a lovely coat; not underweight at all IMO.
> Besides, he's still relatively young
> 
> Lukullus both wet and dry (most wet mind, Frodo can't have the dry) goes down very well here; makes up most of their diet.


Thank you so much it was just those hip bones that were worrying me! As I always see on weight charts, if hip bones are visible then your dog is underweight! That's reassuring to hear this food looks good! X


----------



## Mamarozi (Jan 30, 2017)

I feed my dog on cold pressed similar to Lukullus. (Markus Mühle brand) While it is an awesome food for us (finally firmed up his poop), I don't think it would be great to put on weight. I also think that for a dog it is better to be a tiny bit underweight than overweight, as long as he is not nutrient deficient. And your dog does not look like he is lacking anything.

Edited to add: Cold pressed mixed with wet was the only combo, that resulted in firm output in my dog. And I have tried numerous dry foods (extruded kind) and while some have produced semi firm output (Arden Grange), cold pressed was an instant success. And still remains the same after three years. I feed Markus Mühle brand (Naturnah, Black Angus, Lupo Sensitive)and all of them are great.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with others, your dog doesnt look like he needs to put weight on at all. I think at 37kg, which you mentioned you got him up to once, he'd be overweight. One of my dogs hip bones stick out slightly, sometimes they stick out more than others and he stays around the 28kg mark. He is very slightly built and naturally lean but he has good muscle definition so I dont worry about a bit of hip bone protruding, I figure thats just how he's built.


----------

